
Show HN: Cryptocurrency Job Board – HiredCrypto - hiredcrypto
http://www.hiredcrypto.com
======
hiredcrypto
Hi hackernews, I've created a job boarding for finding the newest jobs in the
cryptocurrency industry. If you are A) Looking for a new job or B) A company
looking to post jobs(for free) come check us out.

